# Wa handle alternative material suggestions, from the sea?



## mille162 (Apr 25, 2016)

Looking to have a Wa handle made for my Takobiki. Since it will be for fish only, I'm hoping to incorporate some elements of the sea. I've got a great block of dyed maple burl that's blue and turquoise for ocean like colors for the main section, and was going to use brass spacers (traditionally used for marine hardware and diving equipment). Would like to use some other elements for the ferrule related to the ocean, lighter in color would be better. Was thinking some form of bone but everything I seem to find is too porous. Love the red and black corals, but they just aren't large enough to use for anything except for an inlay. Any suggestions on unique materials you've come across (coral, shell, stabilized palm or driftwood...). Open to any interesting suggestions in materials to help give this handle a cool story and look.


----------



## Castalia (Apr 25, 2016)

Coral:http://www.knifehandles.com/coral-stone-fossils

or pearl or abalone inlays

or for some inspriration: Mr. Itou's interesting handles athttp://http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Page3.html#Mr.Itou


----------



## TB_London (Apr 25, 2016)

Lignum vitae was traditionally used for bearing blocks etc and due to high resin content would stand up well as a handle material. 
Depends how subtle you want the link to be. You could get some timber salvaged from a shipwrecked boat, but once turned into a handle only you probably wouldn't be able to tell. Or you could go for something much less subtle like some of the resin bound handle materials


----------



## PolishAvenger (Apr 25, 2016)

Bone from the sea, you say? Oosik, say I.
-Mark


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 25, 2016)

A less expensive choice could be bog oak. Yes, it's not from the sea..... but it has been underwater for thousands of years. Shouldn't that count for something:biggrin:.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 25, 2016)

Narwhal tusk, if it's legal and you can find some.


----------



## KCMande (Apr 26, 2016)

Wampum? 
I'm not 100% certain what it even is, all I know is its made from shellfish shells. A local jeweler in my area uses it exclusively and it looks incredible. Deep varying hues of purple are most prevalent.


----------



## Dan P. (Apr 26, 2016)

Driftwood, if you can find the right shape. Whalebone? I believe there are different types, baleen, etc.


----------



## Graydo77 (Jul 10, 2016)

I think KCMande is referring to abalone shell, it's got some great colors in it.


----------



## panda (Jul 11, 2016)

swordfish bill


----------



## thorax (Jul 14, 2016)

Turtle shell


----------



## jrmysell (Jul 14, 2016)

thorax said:


> Turtle shell



Pretty sure that's illegal. 

I'd say abolone


----------



## JMJones (Jul 14, 2016)

Walrus tusk. Looks cool but is pretty pricey.


----------



## mille162 (Jul 14, 2016)

jrmysell said:


> Pretty sure that's illegal.
> 
> I'd say abolone



funny, was gifted 5 bracelets made from cut and curved turtle shell, handmade by a villager I befriended in Fiji last week. They catch it, eat it, and then use every part of the body. A more remote island with no docks, no roads, no cars, no real infrastructure (i.e. paradise)...didn't even think about asking for a piece to use in the handle! but then again, I travel with my knives alot and don't want to have issues at customs!


----------



## jrmysell (Jul 16, 2016)

mille162 said:


> funny, was gifted 5 bracelets made from cut and curved turtle shell, handmade by a villager I befriended in Fiji last week. They catch it, eat it, and then use every part of the body. A more remote island with no docks, no roads, no cars, no real infrastructure (i.e. paradise)...didn't even think about asking for a piece to use in the handle! but then again, I travel with my knives alot and don't want to have issues at customs!



Yeah, I currently live in St. Kitts (for vet school) and there are a few islands left that still fish sea turtle. Most have made it illegal, until the populations get back to sustainable levels, but a few still do allow it. My wife is currently working for the St. Kitts Sea Turtle Monitoring Network and there are decreasing levels of them left. Most species (6 of 7) are threatened or endangered and the 7th is data deficient. Pretty sure if you claim that the bracelets are sea turtle shell when you go through customs they will confiscate them. Here is a quote straight from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service
"What Can and Cant be Imported
More than 1,000 species of animals and plants are officially listed under U.S. law as endangered or threatened. With limited exceptions, none may be imported or exported either alive, as parts or products, or as hunting trophies. One of these exceptions is for certain antiques. Other exceptions also may be granted by Federal permit for scientific research, breeding, or similar acceptable purposes that contribute to the species conservation.

Items falling into the endangered species category which are commonly sold abroad but are prohibited entry into the United States include:

Whole shells and tortoise shell jewelry made from shells of sea turtles.

Sea turtle soup and facial creams."

So, yeah, it's illegal in the U.S. to have anything from sea turtle shell.


----------

